# Thoughts on this socialization protocol?



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been working on my dog's dog-aggressiveness/reactivity for about six months now. The nastiness that started it all can be found here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gly/283826-my-dog-tried-kill-another-dog.html

We recently passed basic obedience without any trouble, and walks have become a fairly normal experience. Gypsy will politely greet other dogs on leash if they are calm and friendly and of comparable size. She hasn't been reactive other than whining for a long time now. However, she is still fixated on cats and small dogs, making me think there is some predatory aggression simmering in there. She will not try to go after them but she stares. 

Today we had an interesting private session with a trainer and her daughter that I would like some feedback on. We went for a walk with her two small dogs (doxie and JRT mixes, both rescues with fear aggressive histories she had been working with). Her approach is basically desensitization, but she doesn't use any operant conditioning specifically aimed at behavior (other than verbal praise, and collar corrections if a dog leaves a heel or sit-stay when asked). So, all three dogs were walked together for about two miles using check chains/prong for mine, and we intermittently changed formation so that Gypsy was alternately walking in front of, behind, and next to the other dogs. We also practiced some CGC exercises like having her sit while the trainer walked up with her dog, shook my hand etc. while having a mock conversation. By the end of the session, she was having the little dogs circle Gypsy and she was allowed to greet them (which went well). 

So, I guess my main questions are about the body language I observed from my dog and whether these are good things or something to be worried about, since I have never done this type of "pack walk" exercise before:



Whining when she first saw the dogs and when not allowed to investigate them. Whining after completing an exercise like sit-stay.
Lots of lip licks and a few yawns, but not many more than we would usually see on a walk by ourselves.
Lots of looking up at me.
Actively looking away from the other dogs when told to sit and they approached. Actively looking away when walking parallel.
Ears neutral to slightly back, did not see any whale-eye, some panting, tail neutral to "flagging" occasionally.
Her response to commands was stellar and at no point did I feel like she was losing focus on me.
Some avoidance-type body language: making herself appear smaller when approached for example. The head turn is another example. I did _not _see any tail-tucking or piloerection.
Towards the very end of the walk she was starting to pull on leash, which she doesn't normally do. I think she was just tired and wanted to go home though.
I was extremely impressed and proud of her for holding it together so well. She has _never _been calm and obedient while walking with another dog literally right at her flank. I wasn't sure what to expect, but I thought I would eventually have to correct her for lunging and I never did. I didn't even have to correct her once during the CGC exercises. She made acceptable choices. Afterward she was playful and affectionate with me and then went to sleep for two hours.


What do you all think? Is this an exercise worth repeating or is this just going to stress her out?


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

It all sounds good, and I don't think it can be doing any harm.

Perhaps the best gauge is her reaction when she first sees another dog.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds like you have made good progress!! I just read through your other thread and kudos to you for sticking with it and giving her and your family a Second chance at the relationship!


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

I re-read my post, and I don't mean to say that the whining when she first sees another dog is a completely acceptable outcome - no reaction or a wagging tail would be the best outcome - just to say that her first reaction is the best gauge rather than after the first meeting when they are all mingling and doing tasks together. Nevertheless, there seems good progress.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything sounds good, but I am not sure that that the trainer should be using 2 rescues with issues. Stable dogs are great for these exercises. If one of those other dogs react before a correction it really could set your dog back if she has even a split second to respond.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

sounds great but if you are just walking her i would not let her touch noses with a strange dog without your trainer.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lip licking,yawns, head turning are all calming signals when a dog is stressed. Turid rugas has some great videos and books on calming signals dogs use when stressed which are good to get to learn dog body language


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

When I read your first post the fact that she did not vocalize in her in her attack of the board collie concerned me. I have seen dogs go for other dogs with no noise and the result was a terrible attack with teeth sinking in and blood.

It sounds like you have done a wonderful job with her, from your description she was trying to be good and not reactive with the other dogs by not looking at them and focusing on you, the lip licking is probably because she is not totally comfortable yet - but is trying.

When people ask me if their dog can meet my 2 GSDs (rare but it does happen!) I always ask them to just come along with us and they can get to know each other while walking. Dogs that walk together bond together, the fact that they are all moving forward works really well and it is the best way to get your dog comfortable with other dogs. So keep going and walk with your trainer and her dogs or find friends that have dogs and go for a walk. They don't have to be all over each other afterwards and expected to play nicely, just walking together is enough for some dogs to gain confidence.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Dogs that walk together bond together.


Yes. It doesn't rhyme, but I like it!


----------

